# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل خفض الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بناته؟

## ابو يوسف

اخواني الكرام منذ فترة وقد ظهرت علينا تلك الحملة الشرسه لبعض المسائل ومنها ختان الاناث(خفاض الاناث) وانا اري انها من المسائل التي يشيعها اعداء الاسلام لتشكيك المسلمين الذين لا يشغلون بالهم بامور دينهم، واري ان الله تعالي سوف يجهض مثل تلك الامور ويظهر بطلانها طال الوقت ام قصر ولكن في ضمن بعض حواراتي سالني البعض السؤال السابق وهو هل ختن الرسول بناته؟ وقبل الاجابه فانا اري بالختان واعرف بعض احاديث الرسول في الختان والخفاض ولكني لا اذكر نصها ولا اقول هذا الكلام للتشويش او البلبة ولكن لمجرد العلم وللتوضيح والرد علي المخالف.
وارجو من يجيبني ان يجيب علي بالدليل كشيمة اهل هذا المنتدي الكريم، فقد خرج علينا مفتي الديار المصرية اكثر من مرة بانه لا دليل علي كذا وكذا من الكتاب والسنه سامحه الله،وكأن الادلة في الكتاب والسنه تظهر في الامور التي يريد ان يبثها للمسلمين .
وجزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الفضلاء ورزقني الله واياكم الفردوس الاعلي من الجنة وجمعني واياكم مع رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

أخي الكريم .. في أغلب دروس الشيخ إبي إسحاق الحويني التي تكلم فيها عن ختان الإناث رد على هذه المقولة الساقطة ، ولكني لا أذكر أي الدروس فابحث فيها وستستفيد بسماع محاضراته حول الختان كاملة اثناء بحثك بإذن الله .

وأقول ما أذكره مما قال :
قالوا : بنات النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  لم يختتن ! ما الدليل ؟ قالوا : الدليل أنه لا دليل أنهن اختتن . [ وطبعا لا يخفى نه يمكننا القول أنه لا دليل أنهن لم يفعلن فيكون الأمر مجهولا ] .
وكان العرب كلهم يختتنون ، ويعيرون من لم تختتن أمه ويسبونه بقول : يابن القلفاء أي المرأة التي لم تختتن [ لزيادة اشتياقها إلى الرجال ] .


وطبعا هذا الكلام يحتاج إلى ذكر موضعه من الكتب .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الحمد لله رب العالمين .
مذاهب أهل العلم في ختان المرأة : ((اختلف العلماء في ختان المرأة على مذاهب:
واجب على المرأة مثل الرجل ولا فرق ، وهو المشهور في مذهب الشافعية – وهو مذهب أكثر أهل مصر – والحنابلة .
أنه سنة ، وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد وإليه ذهب بعض الحنفية وبعض المالكية وبعض الشافعية .
مكرمة في حق المرأة ولو تركته لم تجبر عليه ، وهو مذهب الحنفية والمالكية .
والأظهر في مذاهب العلماء ما قاله ابن قدامة – رحمه الله – في المغني (1/115): ((فأما الختان فواجب على الرجال، ومكرمة في حق النساء وليس بواجب عليهن. هذا قول كثير من أهل العلم ، قال أحمد : الرجل أشد وذلك أن الرجل إذا لم يختتن فتلك الجلدة مدلاة على الكمرة ولا ينقى ما ثمَّ، والمرأة أهون)).
وفي معنى ما قاله ابن قدامة روي أحمد في مسنده (5/75) من حديث أبي المليح بن أسامة عن أبيه مرفوعًا : ((الختان سنة للرجال ، مكرمة للنساء )) وهو حديث ضعيف لا يحتج بمثله .
ومن أصح ما جاء في الختان وهو حديث صحيح متفق عليه (خ 5891 ، م257) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: ((الفطرة خمس: الختان والاستحداد وقص الشارب وتقليم الأظفار ، ونتف الآباط )).
لكن السؤال يا أخانا الفاضل لماذا تخرج الحكومة الآن بموضوع ختان الإناث ، في ظل صعوبة الزواج وسوء الحال الاقتصادي ، يريدون الانحلال للناس حتى تصبح الإباحية حلا ومطلبًا .
هؤلاء يعملون عكس مصلحة الناس يا أخي الفاضل ، لو كان ختان الإناث فضيلة ومع انتشار الفاحشة أمر الحاكم وألزم الناس به كان مصيبًا في ذلك لأنه يتمشى مع حرص الشريعة على حفظ الأعراض .
أما الحادث الآن فهو العكس ، يصعبون الزواج ، وييسرون أمر الفاحشة والزنا ، يضعون الدعاة والمشايخ في المعتقلات ويتساهلون مع تجار الرقيق الأبيض ، هذه هي القضية بوضوح يا أخي ليست المسألة مسألة خلاف فقهي في مسألة الختان ، ينبغي أن ننظر إلى أين يريدون أن يذهبوا بنا ، بارك الله فيك .

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

قال ابن رجب رحمه الله : أجمع العلماء على مشروعية الختان للنساء .

----------


## فوزي زماري

كون مسألة الختان خلافية بين أهل السنة هو أمر معروف.
لكن هل قال أحد من أهل السنة بأنه عادة جاهلية وبأنه ليس من الإسلام؟
ثم لنبحث في بعض الأمور التي يدقق فيها هؤلاء النظر.
تأخير سن الزواج، محاولة المنع من الختان ، الحرب على النقاب والحجاب.
ما المراد من كل هذا؟
إنهم يريدون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا, إنهم يريدون أن يجعلوا مجتمعنا مجتمعا شهوانيا، وعجبي من منتسبين إلى العلم يساندونهم في مخططهم هذا علموا بذلك أم لم يعلموا.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> إنهم يريدون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا, إنهم يريدون أن يجعلوا مجتمعنا مجتمعا شهوانيا، وعجبي من منتسبين إلى العلم يساندونهم في مخططهم هذا علموا بذلك أم لم يعلموا.



قال تعالى : {إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَن تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَة ُ فِى الَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ فِى الدُّنْيَا وَالاٌّ خِرَة ِ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ }
اللهم إنا ندرأ بك في نحورهم ، ونعوذ بك من شرورهم.

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

هذه روابط مفيدة في قضية ختان الإناث/
http://www.muslmh.com/vb/showpost.ph...51&postcount=4
وهذا/
http://www.amaneena.com/m/65.htm
وهذا:
http://www.maknoon.com/e3jaz/new_page_96.htm

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

الأخ السائل قصد شيئا معينا من سؤاله ، وهو نفي أو إثبات خفض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لبناته 
أفيدوه بوركتم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الحمد لله رب العالمين ، لم يرد في حديث صحيح ما يصرح بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ختن بناته ، ولم يرد في حديث صحيح ولا ضعيف نفي ذلك عن بناته صلى الله عليه وسلم .
لكن الأصل أن هذا الأمر (ختان البنات) وجد في الجاهلية قبل الإسلام وكان معروفًا ومنتشرًا وكان النساء يختتن ، واستمر الأمر في الإسلام ، فما الذي يجعلنا ننفي ذلك عنهن ، فإذا كانت هذه هي عادة مجتمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم التي أقرها الشرع ، فلا نخرج بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك إلا بدليل ، فمن نفى في هذه الحالة هو من يطالب بالدليل . وسلمنا أن بنات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يختتن فكان ماذا؟
المعترض على منع ختان البنات إنما يعترض على ما فيه من الإلزام بمنع الختان وهو ما لم يفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا أحد من علماء المسلمين ولا حكامهم منذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يوم الناس هذا ، وما في ذلك  من الافتئات على الله وزعم أنه عادة جاهلية ليست من الدين ؟
وفرق بين أن يكون الأمر عادة جاهلية ، وبين أن يكون موجودًا في الجاهلية ويقره الإسلام.
هذه هي المشكلة ، وكما سبق أن قلت: بلد كمصر وغيرها من بلاد المسلمين يعسر فيها الزواج بسبب ما جلبه هؤلاء على البلاد من سوء الحالة الاقتصادية، وقلة الوازع الديني بسبب قمع الدعاة ، وإغلاق الطرق في وجوههم إلا طريق المعتقلات ، وإطلاق سراح دعاة الفتنة من الكتاب والممثلين والممثلات ، ينبغي أن يدعى فيه إلى ما يقرب من الفضيلة والعفة ، لا أن ندعو فيه إلى ما يزيد من الشبق والشهوة عند الشباب ، وجولة واحدة في شوارع القاهرة ، تجيب على ما أقول ، بارك الله فيك . وذلك تذكرة لمن كان له قلب .

----------


## ابو يوسف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم اخواني ، واخص بالشكر الاخ علي احمد عبد الباقي فكم اسعد بمشاركته وجميع اخواننا المشرفين وانا أؤيد فكرة ان هذه الحملة وغيرها هي حملات ملفقه وهي منهج وضعه لهم اعداء الاسلام علي اختلاف مذاهبهم وتوجهاتهم لكي يسيروا عليه ،والا فكيف تقنعني ان علماء الازهر بعد هذا العمر المديد من انشائه يكتشفون هذا الامر العظيم الذي لم يسبقهم اليه احد من الافاضل او الاراذل بان الختان محرم شرعا وانها عادة جاهلية (يا سبحان الله العظيم)-ويدعمون مذهبهم بالاعلام المسموم المستغل لصالح المرأة وقضايا الاباحية وغيرها و ذلك بتمثليات سخيفة ملفقه عن فتايات توفت نتيجة للختان او اصابهن نزيف او ماشبه نتيجة هذه العملية، وكأن الختان بعد القانون الجديد اصبح يسبب الوفاة!!!!!!!!!!!!- وكيف فات  النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم  ان ينبه علي حرمة هذا الامر الخطير -والعياذ بالله- فهذا قدح في تبليغه الرسالة وحاشاه صلي الله عليه وسلم  ان يكون قصر ولكن لا حاجة لي ان اكرر علي اخطاء المفتي وغيره فما يهمني حقا هو النجاة بديني ومساعدة من سألني، فمعرفة الاسلام بالدليل دون التعصب لمذهب او لشيخ او لمفتي هي طوق النجاة في هذا العصر
واعتقد ان الباب مازال مفتوحا للنقاش في هذه المسالة وقد افادني كلام الاخ علي في معرفة انه لم يرد حديث في ختان النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم لبناته فهذا من باب الامانة في النقل ومدارسة العلم،وشكرا.

----------


## حسن أحمد الحازمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألا يبنغي أن نقول صلى الله عليه و سلم بعد ذكر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالذات اسم الموضوع
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## الحمادي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألا يبنغي أن نقول صلى الله عليه و سلم بعد ذكر الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بالذات اسم الموضوع
> جزاكم الله خير



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم تعديل العنوان، وشكر الله لك تنبيهك

----------


## ابو يوسف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
قد حرم المفتى تماما الختان للا ناث خصوصا بعدما توفيت فتاه جراء ذلك
فهل يحرم الشئ لانه ادى الى ضرر والقاعده " لا ضرر ولا ضرار " ام يكون مكروه ام ماذا؟
وهناك شئ اخر اود ان اذكره اننا نحارب وتثار قضايا لتشغلنا ولتلهينا عن الواقع
وقد قرأت فى كتيب عن الختان وكان موجود به كلام لطبيبه نسائيه تحث على ذلك بل وانها ذكرت احصائيات لا اتذكرها بالضبط ولكنها تشير الى ان الغرب الان قد بدأ فى توجيه جهوده الى ختان الاناث لانتشار الفاحشه مما يؤدى الى الاضرار بالاعمال
  حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
وفى نفس الوقت يدعوننا الى عدم الختان حتى تعم الفاحشه ولا نستطيع الوقوف على ارجلنا ونعمل ونبنى اقتصاد
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> قد حرم المفتى تماما الختان للا ناث خصوصا بعدما توفيت فتاه جراء ذلك
> فهل يحرم الشئ لانه ادى الى ضرر والقاعده " لا ضرر ولا ضرار " ام يكون مكروه ام ماذا؟


بارك الله فيك أختنا الكريمة ، الضرر في قضية الختان ليس هو الأصل ، فكل النساء في مصر وفي غيرها من بلاد المسلمين يختن بلا ضرر ، والضرر في هذه الحالة ناتج عن خطأ في عملية الختان بمعنى أنه خطأ طبي ، فهل نمنع من عمليات الزائدة (الأعور) لأن بعض الأطباء أخطأوا في إجراء عملية من هذا النوع أدت إلى وفاة مريض أو اثنين .
الضرر في عملية الختان يرجع لسوء تقدير الطبيبة ، والمعروف شرعًا أن الطبيب الثقة إذا أخبر أن فتاة بعينها تتضرر من الختان بأي نوع من الضرر يجب أن لا تختن لدفع هذا الضرر ، لكن تعميم هذا هو الشر المستطير .
وعلى هذا الرابط تجدون بعض المواد الصوتية لبعض المشايخ المصريين في قضية ختان الإناث .
http://www.eltwhed.com/vb/showthread.php?t=10091

----------


## شتا العربي

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيكم

بخصوص تحريم الختان لوجود الضرر فإنه لا ضرر والاحتجاج بالطفلة التي قالوا بأنها ماتت احتجاج باطل 
 لأن الطفلة قالوا أنها مادة من جرعة مخدر زيادة فهو مادة بسبب التخدير قبل الختان لا بسبب الختان لأنها لم تكن أجرت العملية بعدُ.
وهذا مبني على كلامهم الذي نشروه مع التخدير في هذه العمليات يكون موضعيا وليس كليا والتخدير الموضعي لم نسمع أن أحدا مات منه قبل ذلك وبإمكان كل الناس أن تجرب التخدير الموضعي ولن تجد له أية مشكلة ولن يموت أحد منه وهذا يؤكد أن المنشور كله كلام سوالف أو كما يقول إخوانا في مصر كلام مصاطب أو كلام فارغ

وحتى لو فرضنا أنه كلام حقيقي فقد نقل شيخ الأزهر السابق الشيخ جاد الحق علي جاد الحق رحمه الله في رسالة له عن الختان عن الإمام أبي حنيفة أنه امتنعت بلدة بأكملها عن الختان حاربهم السلطان لأنه من شعائر الإسلام.

يعني لا يجوز التواطأ على منع الختان

----------


## شتا العربي

طعنوا في دستورية فتوى المفتي وزير الأوقاف بتحريمه.. 30 نائبًا يتهمون جهات أجنبية يهودية "مشبوهة" بقيادة الحملة ضد ختان الإناث
كتب صلاح الدين أحمد (المصريون): : بتاريخ 22 - 8 - 2007
اتهم أكثر من 30 نائبًا بمجلس الشعب، الحكومة بالاستجابة لجهات أجنبية مشبوهة في حملتها الشرسة ضد ختان الإناث، التي اعتبروها مخالفة للدستور والقانون.
جاء ذلك في سؤال عاجل موجه إلى الدكتور أحمد نظيف رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزراء العدل المستشار ممدوح مرعي والصحة الدكتور حاتم الجبلي والتنمية المحلية اللواء عبد السلام المحجوب.
واعتبر النواب أن ما اتخذته وزارة الصحة من قرارات عقابية ضد من يقوم بختان الإناث يأتي مخالفًا المادة 66 من الدستور التي تنص على أنه لا جريمة ولا عقوبة إلا بناءً على قانون.
كما اعتبروا فتوى دار الإفتاء ووزارة الأوقاف بتحريم ختان الإناث بأنها مخالفة للقانون 103 لسنة 1961م الخاص بتنظيم الأزهر، الذي يمنح حق الفتوى لمجمع البحوث الإسلامية، صاحب المرجعية العليا في بيان الرأي بشأن المشكلات الشرعية المستجدة، وبحضور أغلبية أعضائه على أن يكون منهم 25% على الأقل من الأعضاء غير المصريين.
وأكد النواب أن الحملة على الختان لها منطلقات غير وطنية، مشيرين إلى أن جزءًا من تمويلها من جهات أجنبية مشبوهة بعضها تبشيري وبعضها يسيطر عليه اليهود، مشيرين إلى منظمة تارجيت وهي منظمة ألمانية يهودية مؤسسها يدعى روديجر نيبرج وهو يهودي ألماني، ومنظمة بلان إنترناشيونال إيجيبت التبشيرية ومركزها الرئيس بالولايات المتحدة ومؤسسها ثيموسي فاريل اليهودي الأمريكي ومديرها الحالي فريدريكو دياز بريتيني.
ولفتوا إلى المنحة التي رصدتها الوزيرة الاتحادية الألمانية هايد يمارس فيتسوريك للمساعدة في مؤتمر تحريم الختان والتي قالت إن القرار يجب أن يصدر عن مؤتمر دار الإفتاء والأزهر الأكثر شهرة في العالم الإسلامي، "ولا يمكن أن يقدر بالمال الذي رصد له وذلك لأهميته الدينية والسياسية".
كما اتهموا المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان بتلقي دعمًا من الخارج في حملتها المناهضة لختان الإناث، ونددوا بالمجلس القومي للأمومة ونشاطه الذي قالوا إنه لا يخدم إلا الأجندة الصهيو- أمريكية.
وأكدوا أن هناك العديد من الآراء الطبية تطالب بتنظيم الختان وليس منعه، لافتين إلى رأي جمعية الأخلاقيات الطبية، وآراء للجمعية المصرية للنساء والتوليد التي تؤكد أن الختان ليس له أضرار أو مضاعفات على الإطلاق إذا ما تم على يد طبيب متخصص، ويرون أن تجريم عملية الختان ستدفع الكثيرين إلى إجرائها في الخفاء على يد الجهلاء مما يضر بالفتيات

http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...D=37704&Page=6

----------


## الدكتور ماجد الشيحاوي

القاعدة هنا هي قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (( اذا التقى الختانان فقد وجب الغسل انزل او لم ينزل )) صحيح البخاري ج1 ص110  , فهنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفها ب(( الختانان )) يعني للذكر والانثى 

وروى عن ام المؤمنين عائشة  رضي الله عنها وأبي هريرة وعمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده وغيرهم مرفوعا : " إذا التقى الختانان وتوارت الحشفة فقد وجب الغسل " ( انظر نصب الراية 1 / 84 

وغيرها من الاحاديث ومن اراد المزيد فليبحث في الكتب الفقهية المستندة الى الادلة يجد بغيته ان شاء الله

----------

